# got a new ride



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

finally i got by disability backpay .went out yesterday and bought a truck .i found a 98 chevy ext cab ,4x4 ,auto,with all the bells and whistles ,350 vortec v8 .it is in absolutly pristine shape w/67 k mile been garage kept for sure since 01 .i gave $9,400 for it i go back and pick it up tomm. afternoon . man ive been without a truck since my heart attacks 2 1/2 yrs ago .now i can go feesh anytime i want as long as i can keep gas in the truck !they said it got 20mpg on the highway,anyway hope to see yall on the water soons it warms up


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Sounds like a sweet ride! Congrats. I know how you feel about keeping gas in it. Good luck and go catch a bunch of fish!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Sounds like you got a hell of a deal... and that's one nice motor.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Nice ride...it hasn't been parked since 01 has it?...if so change the oil ,flush the trany, change the coolant...have fun fishing...


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

no it was driven regularly until a few weeks ago ,the fellow just wanted a 3/4 ton deisel to haul tractors and such .


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i cant wait for the pic to be posted.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Good deal!


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

soons the weather clears up a bit ill see if i manage to get a picture on .now i just need a p&s sticker !!!!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

rattler said:


> Nice ride...it hasn't been parked since 01 has it?...if so change the oil ,flush the trany, change the coolant...have fun fishing...


Just trying to watch out for a P&S buddy...enjoy and go fishing...


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

man im always open to advice ,this truck rides and runs like a new one !!!!!


----------

